# MYSTERY....Where did they come from?



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I dont know how to explain this. 

I was cleaning and doing a w/c on my 49gal BF just a few minutes ago. Refilled the tank, added nutrients, etc and decided to clean out the filter while I was at it. When I was back and ready to connect the hoses I just happened to look into a 10 gal that I had sitting beside it. I honestly cant remember the last time it was up and running, even if it ever was it would have been at least a couple of months ago. It has no filter, no heater, no lights, but did have gravel and was about 2/3 full of water. I do remember getting glass cut for a home made sliding glass top which I found the receipt for( 6 weeks ago ), which was sitiing on it. I just never got around to emtying the water. 

I couldnt believe my eyes, there were 2 baby fish ( 3/8 inch ) inside there swimming about. The only thing I can think of was I grabbed 3 or 4 small water lettuce plants from my pond and threw them in there a few weeks ago. I put them in there to make sure there was no bugs or such before putting them in one of my other tanks hoping to keep them going over the winter till spring.

They are now in our baby guppy tank and we will have to wait and see what they will grow up to be. Gold fish or koi is the only thing I can think of which would be at all possible, anything else am I am at a loss to explain. LOL

P.S. I sure as he__ am not going to drain the tank, It could be majical fish producing water.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL... congratulations on the mystery babies. It will be interesting to see what they turn out to be!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I gave my sister some water lettuce last year when I shut down the pond for the winter. The plants sat on a tarp on the lawn in the September sun most of the day while we did 'family things'. 
That evening we bagged some plants and off she went. Later the next day she put the plants into a small indoor pond.
Sure enough, a week or so later, one little fry swimming around. It's now about 12cm and thriving.
Eggs are much hardier than we typicly think they are


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Congrats, nice story!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

So you think eggs were attached to the plants? And they hatched under those conditions.......amazing.. Well I hope they turn out to be Koi. Big Black Butterfly Koi.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I bought some koi and gold fish from a breeder in mission. He wait for full moon to to pick up a water lettuce and shake the eggs off into a tank.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

When is the next full moon....shake ,rattle, n roll.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

hi gklaw do you know the phone number of that koi breeder in mission thanks


----------

